# No Lathe or Finishing Rquiered .........



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 29, 2014)

30-06 caliber and 30 caliber Mini Bolt Action pen blanks.
Just anchored to black enameled brass tube.
Has a nice textured feel.

Les


----------



## pesto126 (Aug 30, 2014)

Neat idea.. but won't these shred over time if they are not sealed in PR or CA?


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 30, 2014)

pesto126 said:


> Neat idea.. but won't these shred over time if they are not sealed in PR or CA?



They won't shred or unravel as they are saturated with Thin CA.

Les


----------



## pesto126 (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh ok.. I see... very neat!


----------

